# Yamaha ipod dock



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got an ipod dock from Amazon for my Yamaha RX-V663(not installed yet). I ordered the YDS-10, but they shipped the YDS-11. Is this just the newer model? The spec sheet for the receiver says compatible with YDS-10. Does anyone know if the YDS-11 will be fine? :scratchhead:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Scott,

I get the impression from browsing Yamaha's website that if the receiver has the option for an ipod dock, then any of them will work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

